# Fergie on The VIEW



## MACisME (Feb 10, 2008)

i gotta admit.. she's growing on me.. ever since her appearance on the view to subliminally promote her SE lipglass people have been asking for them left and right.. 

YouTube - Fergie On The View NEW Interview February 6, 2008


----------



## COBI (Feb 10, 2008)

EDITED: Oops; I posted a quick reply to the wrong thread.  Sorry.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Feb 11, 2008)

Yes, I was impressed. But I have one question about something she said. She said and I don't quote, but she said something along the lines of her helping pick the color. But VGVI was already out before she even became a spokeschica. Why she say that?


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 11, 2008)

The one she's promoting is Viva Glam VI LE. There are two Viva Glam VI lipglosses, you can see the two and the different descriptions on the Viva Glam Collections page on mac's site.


----------



## amoona (Feb 11, 2008)

That's why MAC picked her as their new spokesperson. I've been seeing her non-stop on TV talkin bout MAC and Viva Glam. Many may not like her but many more love her.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

She really did do a good job of representing the Viva Glam project.  

God, I just hate the view.  All of those women talk at once; it sounds like a bunch of hens squaking.  It makes my brain hurt.


----------

